# occupancy detection re-worded



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok,

no replies to the first question, so I'll ask it a different way. has anyone had any issues with the NCE BD20? And has anyone connected this into the Digitrax DS64? The NCE BD20 says that it good for 12amps.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

oops... just replied to your original post... and I'm the second reply... 

You might want to focus over there... 

Greg


----------

